# Ordered A 935 TS........



## marcusp323 (Nov 17, 2014)

Decided to go all out & buy a Taiwan made mill to go with the 1340GT I have ordered. Talked with Matt for a while & decided if I was going to spend a bunch, I may as well opt for the best I can afford right now & be done with it. I have zero experience with mills, but anything worth doing........... 
Supposed to be shipping out this week, so I'll update (with pics) when it gets in.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds awesome.  You will love that mill.  I recently put together a quick youtube video/overview of the 935TV.  I started a thread yesterday with a link to it.  It should be the same with the exception of the step pulley vs. the variable sheave design.


----------



## marcusp323 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yup, saw your video Mike, nice job too. Not quite ready to do any myself. Will need lots of play time with my machines before I attempt anything of that sort.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 17, 2014)

IMO an excellent choice!  

Each of us decides which machine line we like, and which machines we like.

Since you are on board with PM machines from QMT... I do not think one could do better than a 1340GT and a 935T(x)... unless they need a larger machine for whatever application.

Looking forward to your arrival and pics.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great choice, and I think you will not regret both the choice of Taiwanese and a knee mill.  

Seems to me that trying to do manual milling on a square column mill would be like trying to work with one arm tied behind your back.


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 18, 2014)

I honestly haven't regretted buying mine for even a second.  Even the work bench I made from the shipping crate turned out great!  

One of these days I'm going to drop the cash on a 1340GT because I'm sure I'll feel the same about that one.

-Ryan


----------



## marcusp323 (Nov 19, 2014)

Decided to opt for the power x axis too, last minute decision. Matt at QMT was gracious enough to say "No problem", (of course I did still have to actually pay for it), though it had been ready to ship. Figure a 2 day delay is worth it just for the convenience factor, if nothing else. 
As an aside........
Used the 10% off & free shipping to order a bunch of stuff from Enco last night, & sure as s**t, this morning I got an email for 30% off storewide. Well, I showed them. Ordered a bunch MORE stuff too. Bet that'll teach 'em, eh?


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 19, 2014)

marcusp323 said:


> Decided to opt for the power x axis too, last minute decision. Matt at QMT was gracious enough to say "No problem", (of course I did still have to actually pay for it), though it had been ready to ship. Figure a 2 day delay is worth it just for the convenience factor, if nothing else.
> As an aside........
> Used the 10% off & free shipping to order a bunch of stuff from Enco last night, & sure as s**t, this morning I got an email for 30% off storewide. Well, I showed them. Ordered a bunch MORE stuff too. Bet that'll teach 'em, eh?



I think you will appreciate the power X axis feed.  

Where does one sign up to get these Enco coupons??? 
Am about to start being 'tool poor'... :lmao:
At least I can get a deal on them... :thumbsup:

THX

John


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 19, 2014)

GA said:


> Where does one sign up to get these Enco coupons???
> Am about to start being 'tool poor'... :lmao:



Go to the use-enco.com website and sign up with your email address.  But Enco has a strange system, I am a (way too) faithful a customer, and I probably only see about half the coupon codes.  Usually they get posted here (there is a subform for discount codes) and always show up on retailmenot.com.

Bottom line: NEVER buy something from Enco with a coupon.  A 10% off comes out every few weeks, 20% about once every 6-8 weeks, 10% + free shipping every two months, 30% once a year, 20% + free shipping about once a year. 

The nice thing about enco is that they stack there coupon on already discounted sale items.  

Unlike their parent company MSC Direct, who has coupons for "UP TO 45%" off... the key words being "UP TOO", as they don't discount sale items, not everything gets the highest discount code, and items are already 20-30% over price.... Weird to look at your shopping basket and realize that your "45% off" gave you an effective 17% discount off their inflated prices... but if you need it the very next day (not kidding) that is the place to shop.


----------



## mksj (Nov 20, 2014)

The power feeds are great, I built my own for the X and Z axis. One of these days I will probably buy up to a 935, but have to sell my BF-30 first. 

Also bought some lathe tooling and a Turn-pro metal band saw at Enco's 20 percent off email notification sale. Discount was offset by the cost shipping.

Agree with you on MSC, with their best discount, often tools are still higher than list. Also, they collect tax in most states, so adds another 10 percent here in Arizona.

Anyway, the PM935 looks like a great mill if you are not going the CNC route and you can get it into you're work space.


----------



## marcusp323 (Nov 20, 2014)

Seeing as how I don't have either of my machines yet, & therefore can't show pics of the delivery, setup, etc, thought I'd at least show a few of where they'll live when they arrive. Wife & I just bought this house & it's got room for her art studio plus the room on the far end of the garage (mine!!!). 19x22 ft with 8 1/2 ft ceiling. Still need to run some shop lights, been looking for used stuff but no luck yet.












Was lacking in the electrical department, so a sub was in order I thought.





Wife insisted on a kitchen remodel, so guess I'll have shop cabinets








Hmmm, this looks like it might be good enough for a workbench too, with storage even


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 20, 2014)

:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:

That is about twice my area... and with a decent ceiling height.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mill arrived today. Barely cleared the garage door, but it's in & waiting. 






Pulled off one panel to take a peek...........





Naturally picked the one that doesn't show much either. Oh well, more pics this weekend when I don't have remodeling contractors around making messes & I can give it a good look over. Happy so far for sure, though I was hoping for some metal banding I could make parallel holding springs with!


----------



## Smudgemo (Dec 4, 2014)

The crate is in good shape.  I used mine to make a 3x5 workbench, and the leftover scrap burned great!


-Ryan


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 6, 2014)

Workers leaving for the weekend, figured I'd uncrate a bit more













Now to get the pallet off..........
Hmmmm, ought to be interesting. Better wait for my buddy to come help.









Threw a wheeled stand together so I can hopefully put it through the door today. Still going to be a bit of a challenge, I suppose. 
3" angle, casters rated at 1000# so ought to be adequate. Just hope I measured close enough!


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 7, 2014)

My buddy didn't show & I got anxious, ended up doing the transfer alone. I'll say it is doable, obviously, but not highly recommended. Could have used a couple extra arms & another set of eyes for the job, for sure. Kinda scary taking the pallet loose as the machine has a mind of its own as to where it wants to move & plenty of weight to do just that. Found that though my measurements for the cart were fine, I neglected to take into account the width of the legs on the cherry picker. Ended up setting the machine on the floor so I could lengthen the boom to gain some space. Worked out well & here it is, ready to roll.





Moves quite easily, really. Was getting right proud of myself when..........





Doh! About 3/8" too high to fit through the door. Had to crank the head around a bit & wiggle the whole thing back & forth adjusting the table screw so it would clear too. (Took the table off earlier on the advice of a couple people.) Lots of playing but surprisingly little cussing (so far) & now it's at least in the space it'll occupy. Getting some more metal soon to build a hefty stand I can bolt the thing down to.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 7, 2014)

Build a hefty stand?

Why?

Bridgeport style mill is designed to just stand on the floor... or be bolted to the floor.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe because like Mike said this mill is built for 'vertically challenged' people and could use some help in this area?


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 7, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Build a hefty stand?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Bridgeport style mill is designed to just stand on the floor... or be bolted to the floor.





wrmiller19 said:


> Maybe because like Mike said this mill is built for 'vertically challenged' people and could use some help in this area?



IMO the PM935 series, like many other 'clones' is a downsized BP.... so the potential table height (as well as total height, and thankfully weight) is reduced.  Now for us guys that are approaching (or in my case are) 6 ft... well the table height could cause back issues over time... 

Just walk up to a full sized BP and stand there for a few minutes... IMO one will appreciate a '2/3' or '3/4' clone...


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 7, 2014)

GA said:


> Just walk up to a full sized BP and stand there for a few minutes... IMO one will appreciate a '2/3' or '3/4' clone...


Good to know, not having seen one of the 935TS in person, but have spent many many hours bellied up to a Bridgeport.

How much lower is the table? If the machine is overall 7" shorter than a bridgeport, than I suppose that equates to the table being correspondingly lower.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 7, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Good to know, not having seen one of the 935TS in person, but have spent many many hours bellied up to a Bridgeport.
> 
> How much lower is the table? If the machine is overall 7" shorter than a bridgeport, than I suppose that equates to the table being correspondingly lower.



Mine is raised about 8.5" and it seems perfect for my 6'2" stature and my son standing @ 6'4" seems to appreciate the height as well.

Mike.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually, I plan on removing the wheeled tray I built now that it's in the room & repositioning the wheels & adding leveling feet to some square tubing. Shouldn't raise it much more than 4 inches total But it will still be easily movable (without need of the cherry picker) if I decide to change where it sits in the shop.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 8, 2014)

The one "stand" that would be handy is one that you can  shove a pallet jack under. I find it very handy for shuttling machinery around... as long as the machinery is designed for it (which a lathe isnt, of course)


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got it moved into place & on the stand with just the feet on it. Decided to leave the wheels for another time (like that's going to happen real soon, eh?). 





Nice surprise when I stuck the level on the table too!





Have since wiped the coating off & temporarily wired the VFD in, just to hear it run. Has some whine, not sure if that's normal or not, but it spins.
Had the same trouble as a few others here in that collets (or other tools) wouldn't fit in the spindle. Ended up using a spanner I made with an 18" length & STILL had to reef on the nut to get it loose. Yes, the set screw in back was removed first, just tighter than hell.
Will probably make some chips tomorrow, getting excited!!!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks real nice sitting there.  I look forward to hearing your first impressions upon making chips.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 22, 2014)

First impression is I have a LOT to learn!!!
Still, it's fun playing for now. Figure to machine up my T-nut for the tool post on the soon-to-arrive (I hope) 1340-GT, based on the dimensions I got from zmotorsports, thanks Mike. Eventually I'll figure out the forward/reverse control for the VFD, but speed control is wired & functional anyway. Found out how fast NOT to run a large end mill without consequences already. Live & learn. Never figure stuff out without trying a few things, eh? Besides, got a whole box of end mills (some are even sharp) to play with, so dulling one or two isn't a major deal.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear that you got everything up and running. Looks great sitting in its new home.  

Now let's see some chips flying and projects done.:rubbinghands:


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's a couple shots of my T-nut getting made, & the finished project. Seemed like a decent reason to buy a $6000 mill to me.............


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice job.  Looks great.


----------

